# Hello Everyone



## 22205 (May 26, 2006)

I want to introduce myself. I just found this forum this evening and am eager to participate. I have fibromyalgia syndrome. For 24+ years I worked as a rehab therapist (activity therapist) at a psychiatric hospital. I retired from that position two years ago. I have had fibro for an unknown number of years with no specific starting point. I am looking forward to reading all the posts.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello and welcome Donna.







There are lots of great people on this forum! Though we're slower moving than most of the other forums on here due to health reasons, we're a nice group of people. I hope you enjoy being here!(I've also sent you a Private Message, which you can retrieve by accessing your profile!)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Donna







welcome. You've come to the right place







hope you can find lots of support and understanding here in our little community.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Donna!







Just wanted to check in and see how you're doing! Hope you're doing ok. How is your retirement going?I just realized you're a fellow Hoosier! Cool! Solidarity!


----------

